# SAN ANTONIO may beat out DALLAS as Midwest Champs



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Will San Antonio win the Midwest?*

Dallas has had a firm lock on the Midwest Division and with their gaudy start, seemed unstoppable.

Yet as things stand, San Antonio has slowly, but steadily taken the second best record in the league up to percentage points from the Mavs -- Dallas 48-16 (.750) and Spurs 45-18 (.714).

The Mavericks have lost their last two, while the Spurs are on a 4 win streak.

Dallas has a slightly tougher schedule for the remainder -- Kings, Lakers twice, Suns twice, Blazers. San Antonio plays a mixture of decent teams and celler dwellers, and face the Lakers, Suns and Blazers once each. (I know the Lakers don't have an elite record, but they are still the team to beat). San Antonio next three games: Clips/Bulls/Knicks.

And of course, the Mavs and Spurs face each other twice, with the second game being a home game for San Antonio. While most of the NBA has focused on Mark Cuban's boys as the dominant factor in the midwest, this may come down to the wire, and at this time, I think San Antonio has the advantage. I believe Duncan and the boys will gain the remaining ground that separates them from Dallas and will overtake them to win the division. And I hope the network wonks get their heads out of their you-know-whats and put the 4/16 Spurs/Mavs game on a national feed, because it may just come down to the wire.


----------



## Tenshi25 (Nov 27, 2002)

The Spurs are having (once again) an impressive season, and, as usual, they're not getting many props in spite of having the second best record in the league. I see complicated to win the Midwest because Dallas has so many quality players to win games, but being only 2 games and a half behind, and having to play still two more times against them, everything is possible. It would make a big difference, because the one who gets the Midwest will probably end up being #1 in the West, which means face Phoenix or Houston probably, the other one will be #3 and that could mean Lakers, a team I wouldn't want to meet in the first round.


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

San Antonio could make a difference in the standings, shocking Dallas and taking number one overall. Being very few games behind this is a strong possibility. San Antonio can take control down the strecth, and close out the division title. Dallas is known to slip up and most likely will do just that.


----------



## Obe1Kobe (Feb 20, 2003)

The Spurs are the team right now. They have the best win percentage since Jan. 1st and show no signs of illness. They have a feel of a team with chemistry, and are playing like it. The Mavs are playing Mavs ball. Though I like their play it has too many holes in it. i'm not sure what to expect from them other than a plus 100 pt game. With the spurs, there is that rock solid consistency with Duncan and wow, that Canadian. I wouldn't think it is against the popular vote to say they have a better than good shot at taking the Division title. As things are going right now my vote is for San Antone.


----------



## Tenshi25 (Nov 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Obe1Kobe</b>!
> The Spurs are the team right now. They have the best win percentage since Jan. 1st and show no signs of illness. They have a feel of a team with chemistry, and are playing like it. The Mavs are playing Mavs ball. Though I like their play it has too many holes in it. i'm not sure what to expect from them other than a plus 100 pt game. With the spurs, there is that rock solid consistency with Duncan and wow, *that Canadian*. I wouldn't think it is against the popular vote to say they have a better than good shot at taking the Division title. As things are going right now my vote is for San Antone.


Who's the Canadian?


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

It's going down to the wire with the Spurs edging them out and Bumping the Mavs down to #3. 
1st Rd Mavs vs Lakers......OHH YEAHH!! 
The Lakers don't care who they face, but seeing Dallas in the 1st, is something they would really love to see. 
My opinion...I wouldn't want to check the Spurs first, they're just rolling right along and clicking in every way right now, Just picking up strong momentum. They're much more versatile all-around compared to the last few years. But the Lakeshow has that mental edge and saviness over them. It's going to be tough and very exciting Out West.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

SAn antonio hopes it will win the midwest, because they dont want to lose to the Lakers in the first round. THey have some vets on the spurs but a lot of young faces with no playoff experience.


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tenshi25</b>!
> 
> 
> Who's the Canadian?


I guess he meant Tony Parker, who is French not Canadian.

I still think the Mavs will have the best record when the season ends and the Lakers will win the championship


----------



## Potatoe (Jun 17, 2002)

The mavs seem to be fading and the Spurs seem to be gaining momentum,,,,,

I would go with San An.....


----------



## Tenshi25 (Nov 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>qwertyu</b>!
> 
> 
> I guess he meant Tony Parker, who is French not Canadian.
> ...


Yeah, that's what I thought he meant too, but I was a little confused.


----------



## DIRKFAN28 (Feb 27, 2003)

A while ago i would have for sure said Dallas, but now I'm not for sure. I think that Dallas is starting to get a little tired, so i think that San Antonio has more than a good chance to come out on top. But,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,GO MAVS! :bbanana:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Standings, Midwest Division, as of 3/24/03:


Midwest W L PCT GB Conf Div Home Road L 10 Streak 
Dallas(1)x 52 17 0.754 0.0 28-13 15-5 29-7 23-10 7-3 Won 1 
San Antonio(3) 49 20 0.710 3.0 30-14 13-6 27-7 22-13 8-2 Won 1 
Minnesota(5) 45 26 0.634 8.0 29-16 14-8 29-7 16-19 5-5 Won 3 
Utah(6) 40 29 0.580 12.0 25-17 13-7 24-10 16-19 6-4 Won 3 
Houston(8) 36 33 0.522 16.0 21-22 8-11 24-11 12-22 6-4 Lost 1 
Memphis 25 44 0.362 27.0 10-32 5-16 18-16 7-28 7-3 Lost 2 
Denver 15 55 0.214 37.5 8-35 3-18 11-23 4-32 3-7 Won 1


----------

